# What rims/wheelset do all you Clydes use for XC riding??



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

I use Mavic 519's on the singlespeed and they hold up very nice. I am interested to know what you all run?

Thanks


----------



## tachyon (Feb 5, 2004)

I run Chris King DiscoTech hubs with Rhino Lite rims. Straight gage stainless steel spokes and brass nipples. I've got around 45 hours on them and they haven't needed any attention at all. One of the shop clydesdales rides the same wheelset downhill. It's not the lightest wheelset, but it's been solid for me.

tachyon


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

I currently run Rhynolites on Surly hubs. Over two years of aggressive rocky Arizona trails with NO truing...these wheels remain perfecto.

Tomorrow ordering up (LBS buddy build) Salsa Semi's on Paul Disc hubs, just in case I ever lose my mind and go back to disc brakes. 14/15 DT butted spokes and brass nipplies, 'natch. He builds a killer wheelset...

Any comments on the Paul hubs? Was heading toward CK....but the budget won't allow.


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

On the Blur, I have a set of WTB Lazer Beams.
On the SS, I have a Bonty Valient with a WTB hub on front and a old Araya Rim with a Surley hub on the rear.

On my old FS I ran a set of Bonty Race (not the lites) for 3 years... no problems with those.

george


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Sun Mammoths/ XT disc. For Florida XC. Really.

Strong like brick. Heavy like brick.


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

*317 w/King Hubs*

As well as Crossmax XL have been great. I live in Colorado and have done everything on them up to about 4 foot drops-over that it's the Atom Lab DHR's that weigh as much as I do:
250lbs!

PD


----------



## Darren (Jan 13, 2004)

*Wheels...*

I have been riding a Sun Rhyno Lite on my rear for three years now. It's never needed to be trued once...never wobbles, never any issues.

It's on a steel hardtail Bontrager, and I weigh 225lbs and ride aggressive X-country and light jumping.

Can't recommend the Rhyno Lite enough for clydes.


----------



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

*Feedback on the 317's*



PattD said:


> As well as Crossmax XL have been great. I live in Colorado and have done everything on them up to about 4 foot drops-over that it's the Atom Lab DHR's that weigh as much as I do:
> 250lbs!
> 
> Do the 317's hold up pretty well for you at your size, or are you constantly having to true them? I was considering that exact set up for my geared hardtail, but thought they might not be strong enough. I rode Mavic 517 for a year and they were too soft for me and I was always truing them. I have a set of Kings/519's on the SS and I find those to be perfect.
> ...


----------



## Laffy (Jan 13, 2004)

*LX hibs and Rhynolights*

LX Rhynolights here had to replace some spokes a few months back that is the only time I trued them. Year and a half so far maybe longer. Damm they weaigh a ton though.


----------



## Jax Rider (Jan 13, 2004)

*Chris King*

Chris King hubs with 317's. The hubs are indestructable.


----------



## Troll (Jan 28, 2004)

*519's here*

No problems aftera year.
Later, Doug


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

*317's are fine*



2farfwd said:


> PattD said:
> 
> 
> > As well as Crossmax XL have been great. I live in Colorado and have done everything on them up to about 4 foot drops-over that it's the Atom Lab DHR's that weigh as much as I do:
> ...


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

*King rear, SRAM front Sycros Lil Snapper Rims*

Have not really put that many miles on these yet, but seem very durable. I was constantly retrueing my Rhinolites, but I think they were built poorly. My new rims were built by someone who regularly builds for the Mavic team, they are a sweet build.
Gravy


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

King DiscGoTech hubs, HD ( stainless steel ) driveshell, Mavic F219 rims, DT Comp spokes, 3500 miles bouncing around central Texas and Moab and counting.

Just got a pair of Magura FR Disc wheels - basically the same as above except they use the DT-Hugi FR hubset. Nice to have decent backups, riding these for a while to see how well they run while the warranty is "fresh."


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2004)

Mavic 519 disc XT front, Chris King vbrake rear -- 4 years, trued 2 or 3 times. Rear eyelets starting to bulge and get close to cracking, but no failure yet. These rims are on my old bike and aren't being ridden much anymore.

Mavic 219 Disc, Chris King front/rear stainless-steel freehub -- ~2 years, trued 0 times, still perfect. DT 14/15 spokes, aluminum nipples with Hayes 8" rotors. No problems with the alloy nips (yet.)

I'm 225 and ride "aggressive XC" in Colorado, Sourdough Trail, Colorado Trail, Fruita, Moab, Sedona. Basically lots of rocks and some drops, no hucks.


----------



## ConorD (Feb 23, 2004)

*Rhyno lite XL's, XT disc hubs, mobster 2.35's....*



2farfwd said:


> I use Mavic 519's on the singlespeed and they hold up very nice. I am interested to know what you all run?
> 
> Thanks


I use these wheels for trailriding. The mobsters weight can be felt compared to lighter 2.2 and 2.3 tires I have used in the past, however, I have grown to love their soft ride and awesome cornering traction. I have yet to pinch flat them and enjoy the Slow Reezay compund on the front.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

2farfwd said:


> I use Mavic 519's on the singlespeed and they hold up very nice. I am interested to know what you all run?
> 
> Thanks


Rynolites or 521's....


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Mavic CrossMax on my VT and Rhyno Lite w SRAM 9.0 hubs on my SS.


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

*...*

Hope Bulbs and DT Xr4.1d's, which are nice because you can use them for rim or disc.
The DT's are a little narrow for me, i'm 6'3" and 220 and I'm looking for something like a f519 but not quite as big. DT has a new line of Rims coming out aimed at our market.
Keep an eye out. The build quality is incredible on DT's rims, the welds look much much better than Mavic's who i'm quite happy with..

Any you guys ever bust a rim or hub?
I just busted a bonty maverick osb last month on a creek crossing.
The sidewall folded over...
Not sure if I feel like a real man or a real heavy man.


----------



## djkellycx (Jan 15, 2004)

Mavic 517's on both the Heckler and SS,but both 36 hole. Straight gauge 14 on the SS, double butted on the Heckler.


----------



## redwhite&blue (Mar 7, 2004)

*Velocity*

Go w/ the Deep V's. Hayes disc hubs. No happy weight wise, so I'm going with a lighter Velocity rim, with either Chris King or Hope hubs. Go as light as your riding permits.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Well...*

SS - front - Hope Bulb to F219
- rear - Paul SS disc to F519

FS - front - CK Discotech to F519
- rear - CK Discotech to F219

Black 14G straight gauge spokes all around, black brass nerps. Haven't had to true any of the wheels above in 2 years of riding.

Sean


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I got...*

Bonti Mustangs
XT Disc hubs
DT 14/15 DB spokes
Alloy nipples

They have held up quite nicely once I tensioned them up a bit from the factory build.

Me:
200# (was 215#)
5'10"

I ride mostly XC wtih some bashing through rock gardens, and the occasional attempted Rock Walk. That pivot around the front wheel and slamming the rear into the ground is tough on rims.


----------



## hoss10 (Mar 12, 2004)

Rynos (not ryno lites) with DX hubs 36 hole hand built wheels (the most important thing) with the rear wheel's spoke tieds and soldered, (an old track racers trick) Four years and thousands of miles of use with NO problems. I am huge, but I tend to ride light. The hubs are worn out and I am getting another set built.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*Rims...*

I've had good luck with a bunch of rims...

SS wheels
Surly rear hub/Specialized front hub to Rhyno Lites with 32 DT Competition 2.0/1.8/2.0mm and brass nipples (recently sold)

Surly front and rear hubs to Sun 0 Degree XC rims with 32 DT Competitions/brass nips as above (current SS wheels)

Geared HT wheels.
GT sealed bearing front hub to Velocity Aeroheat with 32 DT Comps/brass nips
XTR M-960 disc rear hub to Salsa Semi with 32 DT Comps/brass nips

Cross bike SS/Fixed wheels
Surly rear fixed/free flip flop rear hub and Shimano 105 front hub to Velocity DeepV with 32 DT Comps/brass nips.

Road bike wheels
Campy Centaur hubs front and rear to Sun Venus with 32 DT Comps.
2X front wheel with alloy nips
3X rear wheel with alloy non-drive side nips and brass dirve side nips.

All built by me except for the front wheel on the hardtail. No problems to speak of yet...some of the wheels are pretty new (<1 season). I have really good luck with the DT Competitions for the spokes.


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

Im 2 bills and change and i ride bontrager race lite tubeless. Very stiff, no brake rub and only one truing with 1000mountain kms


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

Mavic F519's and rynolites for the past couple of years. The 519's seem to be just as strong as the rynolites but are lighter so they get my vote for most riding. They are kinda narrow for really big tires though.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Chris King Disc, Mav F519, DT 14/15 Need trueing maybe twice a year at most.


----------



## frank4 (Feb 6, 2004)

2004 XERO Session freeride wheelset


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*About to try out XM321s*

I used to ride Crossmax's but after truing them a few times I decided I needed something a little burlier. ~195 lbs, not a hucker, mostly aggressive XC with some drops but I just don't always make the most graceful landings nor do I always pick the best line.

Been using D3.1/King ISOs on my hardtail and XT/D321s on my Intense Uzzi with great results after a couple seasons of really heavy use. I just decided to put the Uzzi on a diet and had a set of Hadley/XM321s built up. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

had a set of 261's on XT that lasted 6 years of bigboy abuse with only one minor truing. wore the bearings out on the hubs and the paws on the cassette body. They were built by colorado cyclist. To replace them i made a very stupid mistake and bought assembly line built 221's on XT. ride 5 miles... stop to tighten loose spokes and true... another 5 miles... stop to tighten loo... ya get the point. finally a couple spokes broke outright.(thank god!)

came to my senses and ordered a set of handbuilt 521's on XT from speedgoat.com.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

I am running Mavic CrossRocs. I have had many of wheel truing issues and broken spokes.
Had some straight gauge spokes (and thicker too) installed in the rear and that has help, much less flex. Still un-true again and now have a flat spot which cannot be fixed.
On a high note, the UST factor has been awesome, not a one problem.
---These rims have been in the shop at least 5 times in a year.
ISO much stronger rim without weight penalty. Aggressive Cross Country Rider!


----------



## Numb Bum (Mar 5, 2004)

*Rhyno Lites with XT hubs. Luv them!*


----------



## Yoda (Jan 9, 2004)

Rhyno Lite XL's and XT hubs for me too. Been great so far.
Well, I love them until I have to take a facking tire off one at least...


----------



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

*Crossmax XL*

I've been riding the Crossmax XLs for about 6 months now. Kept snapping spokes on my old Mavics (can't remember the model number but they were cheap). These wheels haven't so much as come out of true or hinted at breaking a spoke. They should be good because they cost as much as a decent bike.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

Since switching to discs I've been running Mavic 223 rims and WTB Speedisc rims and haven't had any trouble with the rims. (The speedisc hubs OTOH are crapping out after about 3 years). My rims are rarely perfectly true but with Discs I don't really care.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Front currently ukai 25 year old fat boy rim (wide enough for tool-less tire changes) 36 hole 3X onto a solid axle sunshine hub(remember those?). Rear is a M-521 32hole 3X onto a Hadley CNC hub (awsome hub over 3000 miles and trouble free)


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

I was going through a set Mavic SUP rims every six months, the sides of the rims kept wearing out and collapsing from brake use in sandy conditions. When I switched to v-brakes I decided to buy something stronger. I've used the same set of Sun Rhyno Lites, LX hubs, 14G spokes with brass nipples for three years. They're still true but are starting to show brake wear. Great rims, I don't mind if they're a bit heavy.


----------



## Redriderpro (Dec 20, 2003)

*American Classic Disc...*

With Velocity (Synergy? The offset ones ) on the front and the Aeroheat on the rear.
( Ellsworth Id bike)
Used to have Synergy on front and rear, but I found out that light weight wheels can be a problem when 250lbs slams a G-Out on the bottom of one of our steep 60 footers.
( It folded like a cheap Pizza along with bending the axle)

These wheels are just about 3 years old, other than the above issue they have remained streight and true never needed spoke work, unlike all those 517's I trashed over the years.
If I were doing mostly "Free ride" stuff, I'd probably use Sun Singletrac like I use on my Giant Ac-1.


----------



## Brandon. (Dec 20, 2003)

Mavic sidewalls are made from butter.. Well at least it seemed that way.. I had the same trouble with them wearing rapidly when I was running rim brakes. My Syncros and Sun rims lasted a lot longer than the Mavics.


----------



## ken50397 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Rims*

I run a mavic D521 rear wheel with straight gauge 14 spokes laced to a 36 hole Hope bulb. I have been very happen with the wheel hub combo thus far. I run XC with some small drops. I am 275# and declining. The wheel has stayed true.

Ken.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Mavic X819 (UST) with 14/15 double butted spokes/alloy nipples to King disc hubs.

Strong build.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*mavic 521s*

heavy but solid. been using them on my DS for DH and some all terrain XC. nice and solid. much better than the cr18s on my hardtail. one bunny hope is all it takes to put them out of true.. thining of going rhyno lights considering everyones reccomendations.


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

*6'3" and 268lbs*

I'm giving my opinion based on my experiences...
317's SUCK 
Crossmaxx's SUCK
Anything light SUCKS
For Downhill I use 321's or WTB Laserdiscs
Freeride I use 519's or 521's
XC I use Sun rhyno lite XL's
Always get your wheels hand built
Never buy a machine built wheel
Brass nipples
Straight gauge spokes(the more the better, at least 36)
3X lace patterns seem to work best

my .2 Cents


----------



## dirttorpedo (Jan 13, 2004)

*I'm cheap*

so I use Deore Rhynolites. Cheap but strong. Not too heavy.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*New set on the way....*

Velocity Aeroheat, Chris King ISO hubs,32 DB spokes. Built by Dave at www.speeddream.com
Will post after installed and ran for a few rides.


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

Rhynolites/XT disc hubs. Nothing light about 'em, but then I'm not a lightweight either!


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

*Check out the new...*



Adirondack Blues said:


> Rhynolites/XT disc hubs. Nothing light about 'em, but then I'm not a lightweight either!


...Mavic X729's w/King hubs. I just put some on my newest rig and they are stout. I could tell the minute I sat on them. Usually when I stand and rock my bike back and forth I get some sway-not an inch w/those biatches!


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

King ISO, Sapim CX-Ray, Mavic x3.1(UST) rims. Built by Larry Mettler. Love 'em. Awesome wheels. I also have a set of XT disc to Rhyno Lites. Good wheels. Fairly heavy.


----------



## EndUser (Jan 13, 2004)

*King ISO - Bontrager - DT*

Rim: Bontrager Mustang ASYM Disc f/r
Hubs: Kink ISO f/r
Spokes: DT SS 14/15
Nipples: Brass

Nice wheels. I very much like how ASYM rims build with equal spoke tensions. At 205#, these wheels seem to be the most resilient and durable ones I've used in nearly 20 years of MTBiking. I would be nice if the rims were slightly wider to better accommodate larger volume tires.

EndUser


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*rhyno lite vs rhyno lite xl*

is it really worth the difference to go xl or are regular rhyno lites fine?

its almost a 30 dollar difference to get a pair at my LBS.

i weigh about 210 and am going to use it for XC and all mountain....

whatchuguys think?


----------



## pcormier (Jan 14, 2004)

King IsoDisc/Mavic 823 (disc/tubless) on the 5-Spot
XTR/Surly Hubs/Mavic D521 on Singlespeed.

Tires go on and off Mavic rims much nicer than ANY other rim I've used in the past 16 years.


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

*pay now or pay more later*

Unless you can true your own wheels, $30 is the price you will pay the first time you have to get your non xl's trued at your lbs. I am 260 and an aggressive all mountain rider and havent had to true my xl's once in over 3000 miles of riding on them. Just make sure you are buying hand built wheels and not machine built.



cherrybomber said:


> is it really worth the difference to go xl or are regular rhyno lites fine?
> 
> its almost a 30 dollar difference to get a pair at my LBS.
> 
> ...


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*thanks*

great thanks.

my wheels are handbuilt... there arent any machines over here that build wheels lol!


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

Bontrager Superstocks on my hardtail, whatever came stock on my I-Drive. No problems out of either. Weight doesn't really matter to me, since I carry so much extra weight just above the belt anyways....


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*265lbs*















Six months and no problems with these(duo). Two years and still straight as ever on the winter bike.


----------



## antman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Rhyno XL and Mavic 219*

Sun Rhyno XL/CK ISO and Mavic 219/CK ISO. Both with 14g straight spokes. 3x lacing. Never had any problems with either set up except for getting the tires of the XLs.


----------



## FashionMan (Jan 22, 2004)

*Wheelset #2*

After whatever Mavic/Deore combination that came with the bike self-destructed (under load, as it were), I bought a set of Rhynolite/XT Disc wheels that Nashbar had on sale. No complaints so far - I've had them trued when I first got them, and that's it. Not the lightest combo out there, and I would rather have cartridge bearings, but until then I'll keep repacking the XT's and carrying on.

Kevin


----------



## BlackOut (Mar 28, 2004)

*Mavic rules the day*

On my Turner I just had [email protected] build me up a really nice set of Chris King ISO disc (with steel drive shell) with Mavic F219's db DT 14/15 spokes, brass nipples. Rock solid!!!

My Vertex, I have XT hubs and had a set of Mavic x517's, I popped the eyelets out and did an inplace swap with a set of x618's, DT 14/15 with alloy nipples


----------



## shark67 (Jan 12, 2004)

*245# on 29er wheels*

I've got Chris King discs hubs with Salsa DelGados. I was thinking about buying a backup wheelset with XT hubs and the Salsa's, but I'll probably just keep saving my pennies for the Kings.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

*Rhyno Lites with XT disc 36 hubs*

I have to have these wheels trued once every 3 months or so but after all, I am over 300lbs and I'm immediately on top of the least bit of wobble. I take no chances. I had to have the rear hub rebuilt this year due to shattered bearings but no big deal. Warranty covered it.

Other than the fact that trying to remove and put on tires is an act of God in itself on these rims, I love 'em.


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

bontrager valiants w/xtr hubs on my voodoo bizango, mavic 225's w/specialised hus on my jamis dragon.


----------



## RidgeRunner (Feb 26, 2004)

Alexrims TD17 disc specific with Formula hubs. Got em on ebay including WTB tires, ~$130 shipped.

Knocked the rear slightly out of true first couple times out, but I imagine it was machine built... a bit of adjustment and it's done fine since.


----------



## nmcculloch (Feb 10, 2004)

*XT disc w/ M219*

run Avid 160s
never needed to be trued, despite loose spokes

agressive XC @ 215 pounds on Giant NRS


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Bought a set of Mavic crossland a little bit ago, I'm loving 'em. This year's model is much beefier than previous models. Straight pull spokes and works for UST/yestubes and disc/V.


----------



## red_ivan (Apr 14, 2004)

I rode 519 36h laced to xt hubs for 2 years with only 1 minor truing.

Currently ride Sun Single track 32h laced to xt disc hubs. Installing tires absolutely sucks. And the wheels are friggin heavy. But they've yet to need to be trued. Including 5 foot to pavement drops.


----------



## El Beastro (Jan 20, 2004)

*Wheelset*



2farfwd said:


> I use Mavic 519's on the singlespeed and they hold up very nice. I am interested to know what you all run?
> 
> Thanks


Here is the lineup in my stable:

King ISO disc hubs, DT Swiss 14/15 spokes, alloy nips, and Mavic F219 rims on my Titus Switchblade.

King ISO disc hubs (SS rear), DT Swiss 14/15 spokes, alloy nips, and DT Swiss 4.1D rims on my Kona Unit.

King ISO disc hub up front, Rohloff Speedhub out back, DT Swiss 14/15 spokes, alloy nips, and DT Swiss 4.1D rims on my new Ventana X5 w/6 inch rockers (currently a work in progress as it's not finished yet).

Ventanarama at www.mtnhighcyclery has been building all my wheels for me and I've never had one go out of true. If you need some built, he comes with high regards.

You may ask...."Gee, why are you only using expensive wheelsets"? Well, it's not that I like spending all that money on something I torture and get dirty day in and out. I learned my lesson by buying an 'affordable' machine built wheelset...something like XT disc hubs, nothing fancy spokes, alum nips, and Sun SingleTrack rims. The second ride on them sounded like was playing that harp. The spokes were totally loose. After having them properly tensioned and trued, I took a third ride where I clipped a rock with the rear wheel and the damn thing bent like a wet pretzel. Grrrrr......  I yard saled those puppies and haven't looked back since.

--El Beastro


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

*Well I have dropped below clydesdale weight but before...*

I did ride a set of 32h Hugi 240 discs with straight 14g on some Mavic x317s and messed up the rear pretty good when riding rocky areas. When I got the next bike built I went with Chris King 32h ISO Disc hubs with 14g but with F219s and they're soaking it up for over a year and a half of regular abuse. Previous to the disc hubs I had a variety of wheel sets, all 32h, mostly King hubs with Mavic 517s (some ceramic, which with vbrakes are awesome), with doublebutts that I regularly tweaked; going to straight gauge 14s helped quite a bit in terms of trips to the truing stand. I think the F219s being wider have also reduced my pinch flatting quite a bit. I haven't had anything but handbuilt wheels for a while now, and build my own now.


----------



## papkec (Jan 30, 2004)

*Rhyno light XL XT hub*



2farfwd said:


> I use Mavic 519's on the singlespeed and they hold up very nice. I am interested to know what you all run?
> 
> Thanks


Which ever wheelset you run, having real tight spokes will keep you from breaking spokes. I broke alot of spokes before realizing this was my problem. I am 215 lbs.


----------



## GhstRydrX (Jan 22, 2004)

Hugi Fr`s, alpine lll`s, Mav. ex729`s.36 spokes 3 cross. Just ordered saturday.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Prior crap hubs were Formula on Vuleta rims. Rims were good. Hubs were not.
Currently on King ISO with Mavic 819s for about 5 months. Very happy with these wheels.

Werner


----------



## rob (Jan 14, 2004)

I've been very happy with Rhyno Lites (on either LX or XT hubs). Anything lighter than than and I start needing to true after every other ride, plus popping spokes like crazy. I just had built a King hub on the new Mavic XM321 (this rim replaced the F219). It's comparable in size to the Rhyno but soooo much easier to mount tires, plus disc specific. And I guess that is my only complaint w/ the Rhynos, changing tires is a real chore.

stats: 205 lbs (down from 240), aggressive, technical XC (I've been told I don't pick the smoothest line, at least those lemmings that try to follow me  and some "junior" FR (<3' to flats)


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

My Haro has Formula hubs and Singletrack rims.


----------



## jksu2000 (Apr 8, 2004)

*xt, white industries, chris king, 519, rhynolite, valiant*

my wheelsets...

xt/rhynolite.... very affordable, as bomber as i'll ever need, never needs truing, a little heavy
xt/519... lighter rim than rhynolite but needed truing occasionally after crashes
white industries/217... off ebay, superlight and fast, 217/517 not for clydes, easily dented in rock gardens
chris king/valiant...light, no truing yet, expensive (got mine off ebay)

john



2farfwd said:


> I use Mavic 519's on the singlespeed and they hold up very nice. I am interested to know what you all run?
> 
> Thanks


----------

